# Timeshare tours



## firefly (May 20, 2007)

We are looking to book a last minute Orlando trip for July.  We still have a day or 2 of park hopping left on our passes from a few years ago...
My question is this:  The ads online for several resorts include a timeshare tour. We have no problem sitting through one of these to get the great resort/hotel rate they offer( We are good at saying no!!)  Is there a particular resort tour anyone recommends? ?   We stayed at the Liki Tiki a few years ago and the kids had a blast!!  

Thanks for any ideas.

Melissa


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 20, 2007)

*Orlando Timeshare Tours*

According to JLB, the folks with the heaviest timeshare tour presence in Orlando are the WestGate people. 

Some other timeshare tour offerings, including Hilton, Disney, Marriott, etc., are shown here. 

Besides all those, I think the FairField timeshare folks offer promotional 2 or 3-night stays at various locations.  FairField renamed itself Wyndham, so if you're doing a DogPile search you can try the old name if the new name doesn't work & vice versa. 

We usually sign up for some Orlando timeshare tours while we're already in Orlando on a timeshare vacation -- at our own Orlando resort or at some other on exchange.  Our days of Orlando timeshare touring are nearing an end, however.  The Chief Of Staff & I turn 65 later this year, & every Orlando timeshare tour invitation we've received so far has had 65 as the age cut-off for eligibility.  So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## BevL (May 20, 2007)

Definitely stay away from Westgate.  We did a tour in our very early timesharing days and it was brutal.

We've taken the Fairfield (now Wyndham I suppose) tour a few times, never in Orlando.  Much more low key than Westgate.

Bev


----------



## eoneguru (May 20, 2007)

AwayWeGo said:


> Our days of Orlando timeshare touring are nearing an end, however.  The Chief Of Staff & I turn 65 later this year, & every Orlando timeshare tour invitation we've received so far has had 65 as the age cut-off for eligibility.  So it goes.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Whoa! Is this some kind of age discrimination? I suppose, if it's their promotion, they can have any kind of restriction they like. Maybe they think that seniors are more likely to try to take advantage of the promotion then youger folks. But, no offense, isn't that the intention of the person that started this thread? I've seen many TUG members reflecting the same sentiments. I don't see anything wrong with that and I'm sure the cost of the timeshare is padded to account for that cost. Sorry for the rant, I guess I've a little sensitive in my old age. 

Ray


----------



## Harry (May 20, 2007)

*Keep signing up Alan*



AwayWeGo said:


> We usually sign up for some Orlando timeshare tours while we're already in Orlando on a timeshare vacation -- at our own Orlando resort or at some other on exchange.  Our days of Orlando timeshare touring are nearing an end, however.  The Chief Of Staff & I turn 65 later this year, & every Orlando timeshare tour invitation we've received so far has had 65 as the age cut-off for eligibility.  So it goes.
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​[/FONT]



I have never heard of this in the many tours we have taken. Fair Housing laws in all jurisdictions prohibit any kind of discrimination based on race, sex, age and national origin.  Just for fun, the next tour we take this summer I will put down that I am 66 and see what happens.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 20, 2007)

We have done several in and around Orlando (ie Kissimmee) and have found the Westlake people to be by far the worst.  It was there that a lady was running out of the main lobby yelling "And stop trying to sell me $hit!"   We did the OLCC and didn't mind it much ourselves but another lady was there and very unhappy that it was taking so long to have the shuttle come to take her (and the rest of us) back to the main reception area where we left our cars.  Seems she left her kids with Grandma back at a hotel or something, and it had been hours and not just the 90 minutes she was told.  She was hysterical, crying and screaming at them.

We recently did the Vacation Villages at Parkway and it was rather low key, although most of what they told us was a stretch of the truth, particularly about how RCI works.  So long as you're not buying, it won't matter.

I would say if you have the opportunity to buy one of the FF/Wyndham packages for four days/three nights, that may be the best option for what you are looking to do.

There is also a package being offered out there by Bluegreen where you pay $49 for three days/two nights and Orlando is one of their offerings.  You can buy the package at Outdoor Bass Shops that have the sales booth for Bluegreen.  You may also find them advertised in Endless Vacations or on the internet.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 20, 2007)

*Old Folks.*




Harry said:


> Fair Housing laws in all jurisdictions prohibit any kind of discrimination based on race, sex, age and national origin.


I don't think they're refusing to sell timeshares to old folks.  Shucks, if I showed up with my checkbook open & my pen poised to sign on the dotted line, I'm pretty sure they'd willingly sell me whatever they have -- full freight & welcome aboard.  

Declining to invite me on more timeshare tours for freebies because I'm old folks may well be some kind of commercial age discrimination, but I don't think it amounts to fair housing age discrimination.  So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

